# How does Ubuntu makes wireless card work?

## Proksima

Weird question, I know.

The point is that when I'm making my rtl8191se work using the kernel module + linux-firmware (which happen to have the firmware for my particular card).

The wireless sometimes work, sometime it does not.

I just installed lubuntu on my laptop to try to reverse engineer it, but I'm still searching and do not find the particular package or kernel-module that could be responsible for it.

And just by the way, my laptop is a Satellite A-500 from Toshiba. Does anyone know how to make the the integrated buttons work? I've tried the omnibook package without success...

----------

## audiodef

 *Proksima wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And just by the way, my laptop is a Satellite A-500 from Toshiba. Does anyone know how to make the the integrated buttons work? I've tried the omnibook package without success...

 

There's a set of utils for X you can use to make laptop buttons work. I just can't remember the names of those programs.   :Embarassed: 

I have one laptop on which I installed xfce4-meta, and it seems that Xfce does a good job of routing laptop buttons (at least basic ones such as volume control) to X and ALSA pretty well.

----------

## Proksima

Oh thxs for the info, I might try xfce in the future... Even though I really like Openbox... *-)

----------

